# kann sshd nicht starten, netzwerkkarte gibts nicht mehr

## SarahS93

Habe die Netzwerkkarte im System geändert.

Sie heisst nun enp5s0 und nicht mehr enp8s0.

Soweit auch kein Problem, aber dieser sshd will wenn ich ihn per /etc/init.d/sshd start aufrufe immer noch die nicht mehr vorhandene enp8s0 netzwerkkarte haben.

Der sshd lässt sich nicht starten weil es kein enp8s0 mehr gibt.

Wo hat der sich das denn gemerkt?

grep -r 'enp8s0' /etc/* | grep -v '#' findet nichts was noch mit enp8s0 in /etc/ zu tun hat.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?! :/

----------

## Christian99

eigentlich ist in der standardeinstellung ssh die nezwerkkarte egal, er bindet sich an eine/mehrere adressen, nicht an eine karte. was ist denn die genaue fehlermeldung.

----------

## SarahS93

Er sagt das er nicht starten kann, weil die Netzwerkkarte enp8s0 sich nicht starten lässt.

----------

## Christian99

hast du möglicherweise in /etc/init.d/ keinen neuen symlink für deine neue netzwerk karte angelegt?

----------

## tazinblack

Schau auch mal ob die Einstellungen in /etc/conf.d/net passen

----------

## Josef.95

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Er sagt das er nicht starten kann, weil die Netzwerkkarte enp8s0 sich nicht starten lässt.

 

Hehe, statt von Fehlermeldungen aus zweiter/dritter Hand zu erzählen ist es meist besser einfach die Original-Fehlermeldung zu posten.

Dazu dann am besten auch noch die Info um welche Version es eigentlich geht --> 

```
emerge --info openssh
```

 (sofern es denn um dieses Paket geht)

----------

## SarahS93

Naja, konnte nur aus zweiter Hand davon erzählen weil copy&paste ging nicht.

Habe die Lösung gefunden.

/lib/rc/bin/rc-depend -u

Hat in meinem Fall geholfen.

Aber warum genau ist das so?

----------

